
Ask HN: Can anyone explain what this js program does? - dazhbog
I received this spam e-mail today which had a .js file attached.<p>What exactly does it target?<p>source
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;dazhbog&#x2F;7bb55d709e007f206271
======
sec1
Seems to download and install unidentified software (presumably malware) from
a couple of sites. Looks like it targets MS-Windows specifically. I strongly
suggest not executing it.

